# CoDeSys Users' Conference 2007



## Roland Wagner (17 Januar 2007)

Am *13. und 15. März 2007* findet dieses Jahr zum 5. Mal die *CoDeSys Users' Conference* statt. Es handelt sich um ein offenes Anwendertreffer für Automatisierer, die neue Informationen rund um das IEC 61131-3 - Programmiersystem und die Zusatzprodukte aus erster Hand bekommen möchten. Durchgeführt wird die Konferenz in *Herdecke (Nähe Dortmund)* und *Nürtingen (Nähe Stuttgart).*

Eingeladen sind alle Anwender von CoDeSys, aber auch diejenigen, die sich einfach unverbindlich einen Eindruck von dem Tool machen möchten. Natürlich gibt es auch Gelegenheit zum Erfahrungsaustausch mit den anderen Teilnehmern der Konferenz.

Zusätzlich zu den Vorträgen und Praxisbeispielen haben die Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung die Möglichkeit, Produkte aus dem Pool der CoDeSys Automation Alliance (http://www.automation-alliance.com).


*Weitere Information und auch die Anmeldung finden Sie unter **http://www.users-conference.com*


----------

